# .A&S Selection 17-2



## guitarboy182 (May 24, 2017)

Hello everyone,
I just finished A&S 17-2 and was selected. The information found on this site was helpful and I would like to offer the most up to date information that upcoming marines have about the selection process. Keep in mind that I will maintain my integrity in regards to the "NDA" for phase 2. I will only provide you with information about phase 1. Phase 2 like previously stated will not be a topic of discussion. If you don't like the answer that I give you then maybe there is a possibility that your asking the wrong question. Keep that in mind also. I'm looking forward to hearing from you all. Have an awesome day.


----------



## Deleted member 10816 (May 24, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## GhillieDude08 (May 24, 2017)

How many swimming events do you have during A&S 1?


----------



## Teufel (May 25, 2017)

Congratulations. You opened the door, you still have to make it through the house. Keep charging.


----------



## Stanimal (May 27, 2017)

Congratulations @guitarboy182.  Sounds like you have the right mentality thus far.  Help others where you can while keeping the other stuff close to the chest.  You will continue to be assessed and selected for the rest of your career.  It never ends.  During ITC, special schools, physical training, shooting, etc. you will be compared to your peers and judged on your performance.  Never settle for second best, and always strive to be better.  On those few occasions where you are the best, never let pride get the best of you.  Stay humble and remember where you came from.  Good luck!  Hope to see you on the other side.


----------



## Stanimal (May 27, 2017)

GhillieDude08 said:


> How many swimming events do you have during A&S 1?



It used to be five if my memory serves me right, although that may have changed.  It's been a few years since I was involved in A&S.


----------



## GhillieDude08 (May 31, 2017)

Stanimal said:


> It used to be five if my memory serves me right, although that may have changed.  It's been a few years since I was involved in A&S.


Thank you for the info sir.


----------



## Coops (Jun 7, 2017)

Congratulations! What did you do to prepare and what qualities do you believe are essential to get selected? Thanks!


----------



## LeftFootRightFoot (Jul 11, 2017)

Congrats man. I attended as well and unfortunately was a med drop for a little trip to the ICU. That was a great group of guys, but hopefully I'll have another good group at 18-2.


----------



## guitarboy182 (Jul 11, 2017)

GhillieDude08 You will conduct pool pt every tuesday and thursday during phase 1 unless your dong the IN TEST or OUT TEST that is random


----------



## guitarboy182 (Jul 11, 2017)

Which team were you in LeftFootRightFoot?


----------



## 104TN (Jul 11, 2017)

Congrats


----------



## guitarboy182 (Jul 11, 2017)

Coops, Honestly phase 1 consists of nothing but data. Your essecntially competing with the entire class to be able to get a spot in phase 2. I will tell you that almost half of the class didn't make it to phase 2. Your Pull Ups, 3 mile run, 5 mile run, 300m mammies swim, and your 12 mile ruck are your money makers. Try to do the best you can on those events to be competitive against the class so you can go to phase 2. In terms of qualities to get selected? Well.....phase 2 is phase 2 brother. I'm going to leave it at that. GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## LeftFootRightFoot (Jul 11, 2017)

I was in Team 1, what about you @guitarboy182


----------



## Jester47 (Jul 24, 2017)

@guitarboy182 I was selected with you in 17-2, TM3. Are you attending ITC 17-2 as well?


----------



## guitarboy182 (Jul 26, 2017)

I was in Team 1 also


----------

